# What a scramble!



## ooveehoo (Jul 8, 2008)

I was trying BLD at vanderblonk.com, and the first scramble:
R2L2B'F2BF'LB2F2L2R2B2U2R2B2L2D2R'L2U2R'D2FDR2
 I looked at the scamble an I was like "WTF?!", and when I started the timer I was even more confused. The first minute went just looking at the cube, without memorizing a thing. And when woke up - as in such confused state I was in - I forgot to memo the last two endges and I was a DNF (It would have been my PB).

This kind of a scramble for a good CF or a Roux cuber in a comp...


----------



## joey (Jul 8, 2008)

56.56 hehe


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 8, 2008)

joey said:


> 56.56 hehe



Blindfolded?


----------



## joey (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes. Blindfolded, you did post this in the BLD subforum


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 9, 2008)

ooveehoo said:


> R2L2*B'F2BF'*LB2F2L2R2B2U2R2B2L2D2R'L2U2R'D2FDR2



What trash scrambles. I got a 59 on this one.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 9, 2008)

This really doesn't look like a proper scramble. Just look at that B' F2 B F' and all those half-turns. My spider-sense warns me for a fake scramble


----------



## Jai (Jul 9, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> What trash scrambles.


Yeah, I once got a scramble consisting of entirely half turns from that site. I made sure I never used his scrambles again.


----------



## Nghia (Jul 10, 2008)

Joey might have done some mental moves on this one...


----------



## Kian (Jul 10, 2008)

absolute garbage scramble. 

granted, i still got a fail trying to memo juuuuust a bit too quickly for me, but there were too many solved pieces to be reasonable.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 10, 2008)

There are so many blocks! I don't think it's that amazing for BLD. If I got that scramble, I did probably try to memorize after doing L2 and end up with DNF. Most likely, I'd do a speedsolve instead.


----------

